# Morritt's Grand Cayman



## post-it (Jun 15, 2017)

*What are the differences between Morritt's , MTU, MLO ot MT3? Can I use all of the resort if I book MTU?
*


----------



## shorts (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm guessing this is in Interval? I am not positive on these but I believe MTU is the regular Morritts Tortuga Club. MLO is the designation given to the newest building "The Londoner" which is part of MTC and I think MT3 just may be a code for developer inventory? (Not sure on that one)

MLO would obviously be the best to book or Morritts Grand Resort as then you would be guaranteed an ocean front unit. The rest of Morritts Tortuga Club has several poolside buildings and 2 other ocean front buildings besides the Londoner. Sometimes an exchanger will be placed in an ocean front but the odds are you will get a poolside unit as there are many more of those available.

But no matter where you book, all amenities: activities, pools, beach, restaurants etc. are available to everyone. Hope you give the resort a try. We love it there!


----------



## post-it (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes this is Interval and I'm considering 2 weeks, but have been reading up on resort fees for this property.  Wifi, daily resort fee and electricity fee.  This may put us over the top being as we need to also pay exchange fee for 2 weeks. I need to think this over a bit, but if we're mindful of our electricity usage, what can I expect for a week in a studio/1 bd/ or 2 bd?


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 18, 2017)

post-it said:


> Yes this is Interval and I'm considering 2 weeks, but have been reading up on resort fees for this property.  Wifi, daily resort fee and electricity fee.  This may put us over the top being as we need to also pay exchange fee for 2 weeks. I need to think this over a bit, but if we're mindful of our electricity usage, what can I expect for a week in a studio/1 bd/ or 2 bd?



We traded into Morritt's Grand for the week April 28 and enjoyed the resort. We had a 1BR ocean front and the view was outstanding. We kept the thermostat at 78 or so during the day and a little lower to sleep, which along with the fans worked out well. Our electricity charge was $38 for the week. The cost of the wifi was waive, since we agreed to go through a presentation. Nice guy and not high pressure. We also received some credit to spend on dinner. I don't think there was a resort fee.

Have fun.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## shorts (Jun 19, 2017)

As the previous poster said you do have some control over how much electricity you use. We always stay in a 2BR ocean front with the air on 74 daytime and 68 night, do laundry each week, and run the dishwasher at least once a week. Our electric bill is usually around $100 for the week.

The other fee is not a resort fee but an island wide accommodation tax of $10 per day. All resorts on the island are required to collect it. 

On Monday you meet with your assigned resort host (sales rep) who will give you discount drink tickets for the welcome party, can offer advice on restaurants along with discount coupons, tours in the area etc. and offer to meet with you later for a presentation. They are pretty low key and perhaps you could negotiate both of your weeks of wifi covered. 

I think you'd find the trip worth the additional fees! Before retirement, we always went for at least 2 weeks to make it worth the airfare and still weren't ready to leave!!


----------



## post-it (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes it's an island fee, which isn't so much an issue it's the more wifi and electricity.  We can't do a full 2 weeks so I was thinking of grabbing a studio for Wed-Sat and then check into a 1 bd (would have done the 2, but I don't want to cool a 2nd bd, but we really do like 2 baths) for the additional week.  I wonder how that studio would be charged for the 3 nights we won't be there.  The cost of an Internal exchange is much less then a hotel room for 4 nights, so thinking the studio is our best bet.


----------



## post-it (Jun 19, 2017)

I just answered my question with calling the resort.  They will take the nights off of the electricity for the time we are not occupying but still need to pay island fee.

I read on tripadvisor the wifi at the resort is really bad, is the upgraded wifi good?  My husband must be in contact with work while gone. 

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 19, 2017)

post-it said:


> I read on tripadvisor the wifi at the resort is really bad, is the upgraded wifi good?  My husband must be in contact with work while gone.
> 
> Thanks very much for your help.



The wifi was fine for us during our stay. We don't recall the speed, but it never kicked us off and we didn't have a reason to complain about the speed.

Mike


----------



## post-it (Jun 19, 2017)

Mike was that with the upgraded wifi, I believe it's $12.99 a day


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Neither my wife nor I can remember which wifi we had. We didn't start using it until we did the presentation and didn't specify which one we wanted. Had we thought about it we would have asked for the upgraded version. Make sure you ask for that upfront and confirm that the fee will be waived. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## jjluhman (Jun 20, 2017)

MTD, Morritt's Grand Resort is an all Ocean Front Building and so is MLO, the Londoner.


----------



## shorts (Jun 20, 2017)

I don't think you will be happy with a studio unit. I haven't been in one for many years but if I remember correctly there is no seating inside the unit except for on the bed. There might be a couple bar stools at the kitchen counter but no living area to speak of.  There will be a balcony with chairs. Might be ok for a few days if you spend most of your time on the beach or at one of the 3 pools!


----------



## shorts (Jun 20, 2017)

In regards to the wifi reviews, Morritts has recently upgraded their system so unless those reviews were very recent they may have been talking about the old system which did have problems with dropping out often. We were there 6 weeks this year and the wifi was great. Pretty sure we were just on the basic plan.


----------



## post-it (Jun 21, 2017)

shorts said:


> I don't think you will be happy with a studio unit. I haven't been in one for many years but if I remember correctly there is no seating inside the unit except for on the bed. There might be a couple bar stools at the kitchen counter but no living area to speak of.  There will be a balcony with chairs. Might be ok for a few days if you spend most of your time on the beach or at one of the 3 pools!


Our reason for booking a studio 1st week and 1 bd 2nd week is we cannot arrive until a couple days into the booking due to vacation time, but its less expensive to pay the exchange fee on II then to find a hotel for the 1st 4 nights of our stay.  Our timeshare works on a points system and a studio is far less points.  

You may just be right about the wifi and the reviews I read on tripadvisor being before the upgrade.  Thank you


----------



## post-it (Jun 11, 2018)

I finally booked our Morritt's vacation.  We will be doing a studio at Tortuga Club for first week, but checking in mid week due to vacation time with work, then moving to the Grand 1 bd for the finally week.  Planning on 10-11 days total on the island.  Wondering if we need a car the full time on the island since we will be arriving late at night and will most likely recover on the beach the next day.  I understand there is a car rental across the street. Maybe rent a car just a few days and use shuttle the rest?


----------



## jhac007 (Jun 12, 2018)

As I recall, there is not much on that end of the island.  I think you will be disappointed without a car, unless you are going to do a lot of beach chillin!  Can't offer anything about the shuttle.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 13, 2018)

If you go out on the dock where the restaurant is, you can get free WiFi.


----------

